# I just got my performance Catapult EPS #30



## pgdzx6r (Jan 22, 2011)

Jim from Performance Catipults just shipped me my slingshot. I purchased EPS #30 in a cocobolo finish. I must pass on to everybody that the quality and finish on this slingshot is truly amazing. It fits my hand perfectly and is really comfortable to shoot. It has improved my shooting and has drawn the attention of my friends and family. It is definitely a conversation piece each time someone sees it.

Aside from the excellent product Jim makes, his customer service is excellent. He did not require me to prepay for the product. He insisted that I pay once the product is finished and the photo posted on the website. Jim kept me upto date on the build of the slingshot and even followed up with a phone call once the slingshot arrived.

Jim provided me with excellent customer service and a quality product..... Something that is hard to find these days. Thanks Jim.

Jim thank you for making such a quality product!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations on a great purchase, Jim's slingshots seem like they are among the very best.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

They are among the very best. Enjoy it.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't wait for mine! I got some of Jim's pouches the other day and they are excellent!


----------

